# Jemand Erfahrung mit Video2Brain?



## Streeber (17. Apr 2006)

Hallo
Ich würde mir gerne das Video "Jetzt lerne ich Java5" von Video2Brain kaufen.
Jedoch bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob das von der Qualität auch wirklich gut ist und man auch etwas lernt.
Hat hier vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Video oder andere Filme von Video2Brain?
Immerhin kostet es ja 40€. Jedoch sind 8 Stunden enthalten...
http://www.video2brain.com/de/php/site/site_view.php?sid=site-2-180&Java 5&CMI Seite
Ich habe zuvor ein Java Buch durchgelesen, allerdings bin ich kein Profi!
Nein im Gegenteil ein Anfänger.


----------



## paedubucher (17. Apr 2006)

Ich durfte mir mal in der Schule einen Teil anschauen. Ging glaubich um die ersten Schritte mit Eclipse. Für Anfänger ist dies sicherlich geeignet. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, wie man in dieser Form fortgeschrittene Themen aufgreifen will. Wenn du das Geld wirklich ausgeben willst, hast du sicherlich eine solide Grundlage. Zu dieser DVD solltest du dir aber gleich noch ein richtiges Java-Buch besorgen, damit du dann gleich auf diese Grundlagen aufbauen kannst.


----------



## justchris (25. Jun 2006)

Die DVD ist für absolute Anfänger die zu faul zum Lesen sind zu empfehlen. Es werden die Grundlagen von Java halt grob angeschnitten und man hat einen kleinen Grundstein um weiterzulernen.


----------



## Tuvok (28. Jun 2006)

Wenn du absoluter Anfänger bist und auch keine Erfahrung mit anderen Programmiersprachen hast ist die DVD recht gut, da der meist trockene Stoff der Grundlagen lockerer erklärt wird. Allerdings wirst du nicht darum herumkommen ein Buch zu kaufen.
Hab selber die DVD und hab erst bei den Grundlagen angefangen, allerdings auch schon fast 400 Seiten eines Buches durch. Ich kann daher nicht sagen wie die DVD bei späteren Themen ist, aber bisher macht sie einen guten Eindruck.

Ob das Preisleistungsverhältnis stimmt kann ich allerdings noch nicht sagen.


----------



## PELLE (30. Jun 2006)

die DVD hilft nur beim groben einstieg doch für den preis kaufste dir lieber ein dickes Buch mit 1000 seiten da haste mehr davon


----------



## Kalimero (21. Jul 2006)

Also ich finde die V2B Schulungsvideos sehr gut. Es sind auch immer workshops vorhanden bei denen das gelernte in einem kleinen Projekt angewandt wird. Dabei handelt es sich z.B. um solche Dinge, wie das Erstellen eines kleinen Rechners mit grafischer Oberfläche. 
imho sind V2B DVDs ein idealer Einstieg in das entsprechende Thema, aber wenn du dich wirklich weiter mit der Sache beschäftigen willst, brauchst du auf jeden Fall Literatur dazu.


----------



## mlange8801 (23. Sep 2006)

> Also ich finde die V2B Schulungsvideos sehr gut. Es sind auch immer workshops vorhanden bei denen das gelernte in einem kleinen Projekt angewandt wird. Dabei handelt es sich z.B. um solche Dinge, wie das Erstellen eines kleinen Rechners mit grafischer Oberfläche.
> imho sind V2B DVDs ein idealer Einstieg in das entsprechende Thema, aber wenn du dich wirklich weiter mit der Sache beschäftigen willst, brauchst du auf jeden Fall Literatur dazu.



Kann ich mich nur anschließen.
Ich finde die vor allem empfehlenswert für Programme/CMS bzw. alles mit GUI, da es einfach sehr müsam ist Bücher zu lesen ala "jetzt gehen Sie auf window/preferences/General/Editors/Texteditors/ und klicken Sie dort auf xyz"
das ist in so einem Schulungsvideo einfach schneller vermittelt.
Als Einstieg in eine Programmiersprache kann ich mir die auch ganz gut vorstellen.
Eine Buchartige Referenz braucht man natürlich trotzdem aber die gibts ja auch online massenhaft.


----------

